# 1965 GTO, Muncie M20 Transmission Tag Number



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone have a 65 GTO with the original Muncie M20 4 speed transmission that still has the factory metal identification tag that came attached to the shift fork cover? I’m looking to confirm the correct number for the M20 transmission.

Alternatively, if you’re aware of a listing of the Muncie tag numbers that came in the GTO’s that would also work. 

Thanks


----------



## rocket6t5 (5 mo ago)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Does anyone have a 65 GTO with the original Muncie M20 4 speed transmission that still has the factory metal identification tag that came attached to the shift fork cover? I’m looking to confirm the correct number for the M20 transmission.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Just came across your post, as I was looking for the same info. My engine and tranny were pulled last week from my 83k original 65. The tag on my M20 is 780800.
I hope this helps.
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## rocket6t5 (5 mo ago)

rocket6t5 said:


> Hi,
> Just came across your post, as I was looking for the same info. My engine and tranny were pulled last week from my 83k original 65. The tag on my M20 is 9780800.
> I hope this helps.
> Thanks,
> Rick


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

rocket6t5 said:


> Hi,
> Just came across your post, as I was looking for the same info. My engine and tranny were pulled last week from my 83k original 65. The tag on my M20 is 780800.
> I hope this helps.
> Thanks,
> Rick


Thank you Rick!

Through my research I came up with the tag number 9784425. Hard to say if that’s correct due to the fact that I’ve not come across a master listing that references codes by GM build plant, GM division - Chevy, Buick, Olds, Pontiac and / or Muncie trans type - M20/M21/ M22.

Appreciate the help.


----------

